# Noooooo, my spook!!!!



## InkedAngler (Dec 11, 2011)

Ahhhhhhh.... I suck arse for only having one spook Jr. Just finished doing some work, and decided to hit the dike and see what I can do. Driving down on the right hand side just before the shrimp boats I see bait popping and birds everywhere and its calm. So I stop throw on a softy and start working, just baby hits. So I switch to my trusty Bone colored spook Jr and bshhhhhh blow up, reel in throw again HOOK UP!!!! In 10 min I landed 3 beautiful specs from 19"-22" . So I unhook the last one throw her in the chest and boom hook up again, and then it happens.... POP line goes slack.. noooooooo my only spook lost. I guarantee I could have limited in 30 min. Phewww ok calm down, woooosaaaahhh.. at least I got dinner!!!!

Sent from my HTC Liberty using Tapatalk


Sent from my HTC Liberty using Tapatalk


----------

